# Any more Mountaineers here?



## WTC

Looks pretty empty. Just checking to see if any other mountaineers are around.:smt023


----------



## FES

*I'm Here*

I guess we are the only two WV's on the handgun forum.

FES


----------



## jpruett79

Make that 3 of us


----------



## Homeat226

*Nope,*

One more makes four. :smt071


----------



## brj

Another Mountaineer here..........


----------



## Waffen

I live near the Rocky Mountains, does that count???


W


----------



## LubeckTech

I live in WV (Wood County) but shoot in Ohio - Ft Harmar indoor and outdoor in Marietta. Next year I will shoot Cowboy Action with the Kanawaha Valley Regulators in Putnam co.


----------



## RustyFN

Add me to the list. LubeckTech I also live in Wood County and belong to Fort Harmar Rifle Club. I joined in June and mostly shoot in the 22 league on Tuesday nights, but in 07 I will be shooting a lot of IDPA and GSSF.


----------



## jeepgirl

I'm in Raleigh county... at least until May.


----------



## Mini14

I'm from Clay County.


----------



## Dreadnought

I lived in Wood County twenty years ago, in the hollers.


----------



## bigtarus44

Hey I'm new here but from WEST BY GOD VIRGINIA !!!!


----------



## sab2alpha

LubeckTech said:


> I live in WV (Wood County) but shoot in Ohio - Ft Harmar indoor and outdoor in Marietta. Next year I will shoot Cowboy Action with the Kanawaha Valley Regulators in Putnam co.


Putnam Co. 
Now your getting into my neck of the woods.
I have actually shot with the Kanawaha Valley Regulators in Putnam Co. and have some really good friends that are big into it.

I just got started in the USPSA and really want to go were you have been and shoot some IDPA.

sab2alpha


----------



## Trky

I'm from WV but moved to Tampa Florida. I use to live in Hutington WV/ Chesapeake Ohio. Born and raised in West by God Virginia.


----------



## X6StringerX

Add another one to the list.

I'm also from Clay County.


----------



## bl7205

Proud Mountaineer here! WVU fan of course!

Harrison County!


----------



## WVUfan72

I'm from Princeton, WV


----------



## blue d

Stay and work in Greensboro, NC now, but still have my place and home is in Buckeye, WV, Pocahontas County.


----------



## spidey

I'm from Monroe County.


----------



## Tracker

Born and raised in West by the grace of God Virginia. almost heaven Moved to NC about 20yrs ago. Hope to make it back soon :smt1099 :smt1099


----------



## js27mw11

Another WV guy here. Wirt County.


----------



## Helios

*Mountaineer buy the Grace of GOD*

Born and raised in West "by God" Virginia. Now living in Beckley. Lived in Culloden for 22 yrs and moved around with the ARMY for awhile (17.5yrs).


----------



## SXDSC9mm

*WV native*

born and raised in Jackson Co. Been attending WVU / WVU grad school for 5 years, but I've been a mountaineer all 24 years of my life.


----------



## wvextremist

Add one more I suppose to the Beckley, WV list


----------



## TrapperJohn

I'm in SC but my family is from Webster Springs. I wanted to do my residency in Morgantown but the bitchy ex-wife was against it.


----------



## wvextremist

I used to live in Webster Springs and UpperGlade at one time

And on a similar note was absolutely amazed by the way that county voted in the last pres. election


----------



## ruger 1

proud to be from marion co. wv


----------



## kudu61

I'm in Wood county, shoot at Fort Boreman Gun Club.


----------



## RustyFN

Good to see WV is well represented.


----------



## nitedogg

I'm from Jackson Co. W.V.


----------



## WVleo

*WV*

Eastern Panhandle of Wv here . Martinsburg, Berkeley Co, Wv to be precise , but not born and raised . moved here on 2000 and it's really a nice place to live . ..WVleo


----------



## Boss

Cabell County WV, born and raised.


----------



## Mcfly682

Monongalia County here. Born and raised. Great place to be.


----------



## WV boy

Fayette County here. Born an raised Mountaineer. Let's go WVU!


----------



## ZEDDICUS

*Mountaineer*

BORN AND RAISED IN WVA BORN IN FAIRMONT RAISED IN HAYWOOD(PART OF THE TIME)LIVED IN CHILDRES HOME OUT SIDE OF CLARKSBURG NOW RESIDE IN TENNESSEE:smt1099


----------



## mrbill345

Northern panhandle - Weirton here.


----------



## boutaswell

Been a while since anyone posted. Live in Martinsburg but I'm from GA. wound up here via a very circuitous route because of the Army. Retired at Ft Bragg, NC and wound up with a job in Northern VA, then met a WV gal from Kingwood and moved to Martinsburg, 8-9 years now. Ya'll can pick on me cause I'm still a Bulldog fan but I have noticed that I'm watching more Mountaineer games these last few years.


----------



## Kemosabe

Another one born and raised in Almost Heaven. Raised in a small BFE town in Boone County. You people from Beckley, I was 45 mins away, and very well aqcquainted with Beckley. Now live in Putnam County with my wife and Bagel (Bassett/Beagle).


----------

